# The Mafia Warehouse (Co-hosts/Balancing/Utilities)



## Dei (Sep 16, 2013)

*Mafia Warehouse*
_(Co-hosts/Balancing/Utilities)_​​The goal of this thread is to help out busy hosts who might need assitance with their games. The idea is that members of the community sign up as workers specifying what area they are willing to help out in. Hosts can then easily check the thread and request out of the diffrent categories what they might need help with.

You'll find everything in here from Co-hosts, Phase PMs, balancing to utilities like banners. Please refer to  for game line ups. 

*Sign up process*
When it comes to this place I want to keep a organised list of workers to make it easy for hosts to see who is available. Once signed up using the form below you will be put on the list, as you are requested you will be sent a VM where you choose to accept or decline. The list will be updated with the games you are currently assiting.

_Please use these forms when requesting/submiting_
Phase PMs-*[Worker=PhasePM,Insert what time you're avaible(please specify [URL="http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/"]timezone[/URL])] *. For this one I want the time you're available so hosts can requests to match their game scheduele. 

CO-hosting-*[Worker=Cohosting]* For co-hosting timezone does not need to be specified, there will also be updates what games said player is currently hosting/cohosting to help hosts find the free workers to help them co-host.

Balancing-*[Worker=Balancing]* When signing up for balancing you are expect to be able to help upcoming host that need help balancing their games.

If you own a set shop signing it up for the OP is appriciated this way people in need of banners have a good directory of where to go.

*Requesting process*
As for the requesting process *[Insert game name/field you need assitance in=insert desired worker]* If you're requesting for phase PM's please specify what time you want them sent out. It's recommended you pick a backup incase the desired worker is busy. 

Depending on how things go it can be reformated.

Suggestions are welcome, I want it to work well for everyone and flow smoothly.





> *Worker list*
> 
> 
> *Phase PMs*
> ...





> *Requests*
> 
> 
> *Phase PMs*
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2013)

Stickied. **


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 16, 2013)

*[Worker=PhasePM, time available: 12pm till 2am GMT]* 
I am a Pimp, so I can send PM's to large quantities of people.

*[Worker=Cohosting]*
I am an expert vote-counter and I like to do write-ups as long as I'm not mad.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2013)

Posting to subscribe... and look up formatting


----------



## Dei (Sep 16, 2013)

Space said:


> *[Worker=PhasePM, time available: 12pm till 2am GMT]*
> I am a Pimp, so I can send PM's to large quantities of people.
> 
> *[Worker=Cohosting]*
> I am an expert vote-counter and I like to do write-ups as long as I'm not mad.



Added:33 .


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 16, 2013)

need balancer for my tog game, can stick around and co-host if they choose but can't allow them to participate in game if they get to see the roles. 
*[tog 45 player game. balancer, optional co-mod]*


----------



## Dei (Sep 16, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> need balancer for my tog game, can stick around and co-host if they choose but can't allow them to participate in game if they get to see the roles.
> *[tog 45 player game. balancer, optional co-mod]*



You've been added to the list will look into getting these for you asap.


----------



## Vermin (Sep 16, 2013)

*Worker=PhasePM, time available: all the time] *
i can help with phase pm's as well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 16, 2013)

*[Worker=Bringing Balance to the Force]*


----------



## Vermin (Sep 16, 2013)

*[requesting=comod]*

multiverse smackdown needs a creative mind who is also good at teh balance


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 17, 2013)

*[Worker=Balancer of games i won't play and Co-mod non-november games]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2013)

*[Worker=Role Balance and Design]*

Won't be playing many role madness games (exceptions: Sarun's WWE, Fire's Members, Trib's Storm of Swords) from here on out, so can help with closed games and what have you.


----------



## Dei (Sep 17, 2013)

List updated will make sure the people who have put in requests will have someone helping them out once I get back from Uni.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 17, 2013)

zyken said:


> *[requesting=comod]*
> 
> multiverse smackdown needs a creative mind who is also good at teh balance



I would take up on this request, but I'm not quite sure if I'm good at balancing and the roles I have come up with thus far haven't been that creative.

If you want me, Dyken, I'll do it.


----------



## Belphegoob (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Gumby, looks like Mafia Host eHarmony has matched us together. You've got my help for role balancing if you want it (:


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 17, 2013)

well I will make you up a PM, for all i know it could be, but for all my ideas first time actually implementing. so of course there is new or insane mechanics. you have been warned, not role madness but something new.  basically toned down shit from my insane game, though the role camouflage came from that as chiba used it first in the G I Joe game after i asked him about my game, and it has been used against em ever since(my original game MI4-> spy general, so of course MI masks)


----------



## Vermin (Sep 17, 2013)

@space

that would be perfect, you're hired 

okay dei, i promise i will leave you alone for a while 

but

*[worker= co-mod; is a specialist at designing troll, fun, creative games. ]*

i also do banners too


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2013)

^zyken is the second coming of Awesome the Troll God. Who was Loki incarnate


----------



## Dei (Sep 18, 2013)

OP updated~


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2013)

i can help out with banners and balancing :33


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 28, 2013)

*[Requesting: Co-mod, needed mainly for vote counts and phase pm's]*

With the actions I can do this on my own, but when it comes to vote counts I won't always have the time, so I'd like a co-mod for that kind of stuff :33


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 28, 2013)

If that's for member's mafia and the phase pms and vote counts are the only things you request of me, than sure: I'm up for the job.

If you need me to do more (role related stuff), than no. I'm playing after all.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome, that was all that I needed for it. You're hired


----------



## familyparka (Sep 28, 2013)

*[Worker=Balancing]*

If it's OK with you


----------



## Dei (Sep 29, 2013)

Updated the list, parka you're signed up.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 29, 2013)

*[Worker = Balance and Role/Mechanic Design]*

I get PM's anyway, I may as well be on the list.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 23, 2013)

Never noticed this thread

Anyway I've been wanting to co-mod for a while so...


*[Worker=Co-Mod[/B]*


----------



## Fiona (Oct 28, 2013)

Would someone mind helping me Balance my Game of Thrones Game? :33

But the catch is if you help me you cant play


----------



## Vermin (Oct 29, 2013)

i will be more then happy to help you out fiona


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 13, 2013)

might need a new co-mod to help balance maybe help host if they so choose. belphe boy has been gone for 11 days, and i need to finish the balancing and start sign-ups. especially with claymore game gone, and mash-up delayed for unknown amount of time.


----------



## familyparka (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey, sign me up for* Banners* as well.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2014)

*[requesting = Balancer/Role Design]*

Want to run a 30-35 man role madness Wrestlemania-themed game with a mafia and a recruitment cult (plus two independents). Balance may be an issue as this is my first game as full host.


----------



## familyparka (Mar 16, 2014)

Cromer said:


> *[requesting = Balancer/Role Design]*
> 
> Want to run a 30-35 man role madness Wrestlemania-themed game with a mafia and a recruitment cult (plus two independents). Balance may be an issue as this is my first game as full host.



I'm not an expert in Wrestlemania but I take the Balancer job. Send me the roles once they are finished or w/e you have in mind and I'll check them out.


----------



## Hero (May 24, 2014)

I might utilize this. 

Could I request a WAD for balancing? Although my games are fun for being unbalanced, so don't make it too even


----------



## Dei (May 24, 2014)

Yeah WAD said no, can check with others if you want. Been long time since thread was started so dunno how many would be active or remember.


----------



## Hero (May 25, 2014)

Actually I don't want people balancing it then again once I think about it.

I never really gave a fuck whether my games were balanced or not. Them not being balanced is what made them fun when it came to pokemon at least. And especially since this one pays homage, it's best I do things myself


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 23, 2014)

Still seeking a Co-Host/Balance for my first Mafia game.


----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2015)

If not posted already:  can be a great timer utility.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2016)

I've updated my invite list and I'm posting it here, since people keep asking for it.

Basically anyone who has played at least one role madness game since I joined this section and didn't inactifag was listed in.

I've excluded people who only ever play generics because this list was primarily made by me to invite people to my role madness games, so that would be beside the point. If you feel you need to make a list for generics, go ahead.

If you are not in the list and feel like you should be, just tell me and I'll put you in. Chances are I may have missed your name while I was researching, or you just didn't fit the above criteria. But the list is welcome for anyone who asks to be in. Likewise, you can ask to be taken out if you want.

Finally, some of those people may have changed names, or will do it in the future. If you aware of such a thing, tell me so I'll update the list.


*Spoiler*: __ 




A. Waltz; Ace; All the Good Names are Taken ; Alwaysmind; Aries; Atlantic Storm; Azeruth; Badalight; Baroxio; Belphegoob; Big Boss; BringerofChaos; Candy ; Chaos; Chibason; Crescent Nyx; Cromer; Cubey; DarkZero515; Darth; Degaforce ; DittoDude; Draekke ; Dragon D. Luffy; Dr. Leonard Church; EnterTheTao; Erugo; Familyparka; Firaea; Firestormer; Franky; Fruit Monger; Gibbs; Godaime Tsunade ; Hammer; Hero; Hyperion1O1; Immortal; Immortal King; Imsuperdupergay; iwandesu; Jacob Shekelstein; Josuke; Juri; K o r r a; Kobe; Kue; Lady Hinata; Laix; Law; Lawrence777; Legend; Lord Genome; Marco; Mei Lin; Melodie; Metalmarsh89; Mider T; Millefeuille; Mockingbird; MovingPictures07; Mr. Waffles; N; Narcissus ; Nevermind; Nighty; Nitty Scott; Nordstrom; OREO; On and On; Persecuted; Princess Ivy; Psychic; Reekee; RemChu; Revolution; Samavarti; Sant?; Sarun Uchiha; Satsuki; Saturday; Saturno; Sauce; Savage; Sea Scorpion; Shark skin; Shiny; SinRaven; Sito; SoulTaker; Sphyer; Stelios; StoneCliff; Suga; Superman; Super Mike; Sworder; Thdyingbreed; The Real Potato; Touman; Tsunami; Ultimate DeathSaurer; Vermin; Viper; WAD; WillofaD; WolfPrinceKiba; Xialexi ; xingesealcmst ; Yuri Kwon ; Zeit ; ~Mystic Serenade~


----------

